# Grout booster



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

OK, tile work isn't my specialty but I have done a few floors. 

The h/o I'm dealing with now has picked out his tile and talked to the "expert" at Lowe's who suggested a... grout booster. :blink:

Supposed to make it more flexible and have a sealer mixed in with it. I've always applied the sealer afterward.

I've never heard of such, but, then again its been a year or so since I've done any tile.

So whats the run down on this stuff? I googled it and it pulled up an Ardex booster. Anybody ever used it? I'm a little nervous about trusting something I've never used but the h/o has mentioned it a couple of times.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

A little information can be dangerous, especially when it orginates between a homeowner and someone at a big box.

The initial info isn't wrong. However, the trick is taking it from the initial stage and how does it end up. Lot of pit falls between for instance saying I heard adding bleach to water makes can make it drinkable and then actually doing it and not dying from it.


----------



## gbryant1 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have used it on several of my jobs. It is always supplied by the customer and I word it in the contract that I will use the customer supplied tile grout and booster just to help cover my butt. 
I have not heard any negatives about it and I think from the writing on the bottle about the "preventing mold and mildew" crap, it gives the homeowner a little piece of mind.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Some tile guys use it. Haven't heard anything terribly gone wrong using it. However, why not stick with the tired and true?

If you are supplying the grout and it's portland based, maybe use a latex additive when mixing instead of using water. Seal with a quality product, like StoneTech Grout Sealer.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

A lot of today's (Portland) grouts already have the necessary additives. I would be careful so as not to wreck that chemistry.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Is the "grout booster" they are talking about an admix?

I know the Laticrete line of grouts suggests using a latex admix with their sanded and unsanded products. It's a latex based product, with antimicrobial properties. It makes the grout slightly more flexible (the latex), as well as offers sealing capabilities.

I still recommend sealing it after about 6 months to a year with a high quality sealant.

As for the Ardex products - I use there SLC almost exclusively and love it.

I know they make a grout admix that is latex based, that is supposed to offer some flexibility, strength and increased adhesion, but I do not know if it seals or not.

Of course, depending on the area, tile, etc., you could use an epoxy or urethane grout.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Laticrete has their standard sanded (1500), unsanded (1600) grouts. You can use their Grout Enhancer (1776) to mix with. 

Laticrete also has another very good portland grout, PermaColor. You cannot use the Grout Enhancer with that; just mix with water. 

Yes, I agree to seal with a quality sealer too. 

As Bud said, be careful when reworking chemistry. I wouldn't go using just any additive. What brand of grout did you plan on using?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've used groutboost a few times and don't know what to make of it. It's sort of weird how the grout goes down and dries the **** out of your hands, but cleans up very well. Over long term, I don't know the pros/cons as I've not been back to those jobs to see. I'd not use it but if a HO wanted it I suppose I would again.


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Heres a discussion about a similar product called "Grout Once" over on the JB Forums.

http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89828


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I've used GroutBoost a half dozen times... My tile store generally pushes it with every order. I noticed the other day that Lowes is now selling it as well. 

Since Im gone after grouting, I never get to see how it holds up, or if the groutboost really helps at all. It's pretty pricey as well, but I factor it in to the cost of the project. 

I dont mind using it with sanded grout, but it turns unsanded into a horribly sticky plastic like goo.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Instead of all this trying to make a so-so material (cementitious grout) better with additives, I just use Quartzlock 2 urethane grout. No additives. No stains. No mixing. No waste. No problems!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

MasterBuilt said:


> Heres a discussion about a similar product called "Grout Once"


I only grout once. 
But I'd do like angus said, if regular grout is a new problem, or has become one, or is now a problem, or whatever, just use his recommendation.

All these newfangled things remind me of what someone told me once--
"software companies _need_ you to buy their upgrades more than you need to be upgraded".


----------

